# Drunk Chicks



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did drunken chicken tonite. I used MountainDew insead of beer. I rubbed each with a different rub. I grilled on gas, indirect for 1.45 hours at 325 degrees. Turned out great.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Now I am hungry.!!!!!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Mmmm, good ol' beer can chicken.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

A lime up the keister and some Dew to make that chick drunk??? Nothing beats the real deal.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Oops...thought this had to do with picking up women at bars! Not so sure about the lime up the "keister" though, but I guess it depends on how drunk they are! However...I think cooking a meal for them like this one may get you well on your way, and would certainly make a better impression than the lime, LOL!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Do you open the can first? :beer:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Do you open the can first? :beer:


no that is how you know its done it will launch itself right onto your plate


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks great ! I made it a week ago on the grill and there was nothing left ! Good stuff.


----------

